
AI Predicted Trump's Dismal 100-Day Approval Rating Weeks Before He Took Office - joshagogo
https://www.dailydot.com/debug/donald-trump-ai-100-days-approval-rating/
======
GlobalSwarming
What's most interest is that the A.I. made this forecast before Trump even
took office - back on January 11.

------
tgb29
I thought we learned during the 2016 campaign that most polls misrepresent
reality...

